# Do You Have A Secure-Net Extended Vehicle Warranty



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

If you currently have your Uber vehicle covered by Secure-Net Extended Warranty (Of Houston TX) on the Vehicle you use for Uber, you are not properly covered. They deny auto repair claims if you use your car for Uber. Has anyone had any issues or problems with Secure-Net denying claims because you use your car for Uber?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That's why you always take your stickers off when taking it to a shop.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you Iann. My vehicle was towed from the scene where it broke down and I wasn’t able to get to the tow location before the warranty inspector arrived to remove my belongings. I’ll definitely know the drill next time. I had no problems the last 3 times I needed warranty service and no idea that driving for Uber could cause so much animosity, turmoil and meet with so much discrimination.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

No warranty will cover when you are using your car commercial


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Perhaps if people bothered to read the terms of the warranty prior to purchasing it, they would not be so butt hurt by this outcome! 

P.S.- Driving rideshare voids the manufacturers warranty as well, should they choose to call you on it.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Don't waste your money on extended warranties. Just drive a vehicle with good reliability history and give it proper maintenance.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Jack Marrero said:


> Don't waste your money on extended warranties. Just drive a vehicle with good reliability history and give it proper maintenance.


That's a heck of an idea, but if something major goes wrong, you are stuck with the repair bill. A new engine, or transmission (etc) can cost in the thousands.



Unleaded said:


> That's a heck of an idea, but if something major goes wrong, you are stuck with the repair bill. A new engine, or transmission (etc) can cost in the thousands.


For instance, millions of Ford and Lincoln vehicles from 2007 to the present equipped with Ford Cyclone (Duratec) engines are at risk of total engine failures. Their engines eventually fail because coolant leaks from the water pumps directly into engine parts or the oil pans and mixes with engine oil. The mixture of coolant and oil is allegedly sent throughout the engines and causes premature engine failures, as early as the first 40,000 miles, sometimes starting with a Liw Oil Pressure warning, Check Engine light or no warning whatsoever. This is what an extended warranty can protect you from. Do you realize what a new replace engine would cost you out of pocket (and out of your Uber earnings)?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

picknyourseat said:


> Perhaps if people bothered to read the terms of the warranty prior to purchasing it, they would not be so butt hurt by this outcome!
> 
> P.S.- Driving rideshare voids the manufacturers warranty as well, should they choose to call you on it.


If a car dealership administrator sells a car buyer an extended warranty, with full knowledge that they are using the vehicle for Uber, and later the warranty company denies your claim when you need a repair because you are an Uber driver, who is at fault? The dealership administrator should know all the parameters of any and all extended warranties they are selling to car buying customers through the dealership, right? If using a vehicle for Uber voids the coverage, it should not have been either suggested or sold to the car buyer in the first place, right?


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> If a car dealership administrator sells a car buyer an extended warranty, with full knowledge that they are using the vehicle for Uber, and later the warranty company denies your claim when you need a repair because you are an Uber driver, who is at fault? The dealership administrator should know all the parameters of any and all extended warranties they are selling to car buying customers through the dealership, right? If using a vehicle for Uber voids the coverage, it should not have been either suggested or sold to the car buyer in the first place, right?


The key thing to understand is that the finance people in the dealership are the scum of the earth! Their sole job is to screw the customer as much as possible. That being said, it always falls on the consumer to cover their own rear end!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

picknyourseat said:


> The key thing to understand is that the finance people in the dealership are the scum of the earth! Their sole job is to screw the customer as much as possible. That being said, it always falls on the consumer to cover their own rear end!


 No truer words have ever been spoken. It appears that the true definition of a consumer is: "The must likely unwilling person to get screwed, first time and every time, by any means necessary".....


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

picknyourseat said:


> Perhaps if people bothered to read the terms of the warranty prior to purchasing it, they would not be so butt hurt by this outcome!
> 
> P.S.- Driving rideshare voids the manufacturers warranty as well, should they choose to call you on it.


Disagree. Untrue in my experience!!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Pull your trade dress down after every shift!!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

picknyourseat said:


> Perhaps if people bothered to read the terms of the warranty prior to purchasing it, they would not be so butt hurt by this outcome!
> 
> P.S.- Driving rideshare voids the manufacturers warranty as well, should they choose to call you on it.


it has already been established that dealership finance managers (the last person you see before you drive out with a leased or purchased vehicle)are the "scum of the earth", but that being said, they should know everything about the extended warranty they are selling to a consumer. If the finance manager sells an extended warranty to an Uber driver in which driving for Uber will void the contract, that is a clear case of FRAUD, especially if that finance director clearly knows that the vehicle is being used for ride share. The brochure normally given at the time of the transaction has no information telling the buyer that it does not cover ride share. The Uber driver considers that he or she is covered until the warranty company denies the claim because the vehicle is being used for Uber. Who is at fault? when it happens, what next?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Jack Marrero said:


> Don't waste your money on extended warranties. Just drive a vehicle with good reliability history and give it proper maintenance.


I just had my whole front end suspension replaced under warranty. $4500 bill cost me $100. Add a couple alternators to that and my warranty has been a bargain.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Shortly after I bought my van the dealer had a radio ad for discounts for Skip the Dishes drivers.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I just had my whole front end suspension replaced under warranty. $4500 bill cost me $100. Add a couple alternators to that and my warranty has been a bargain.


Glad to hear that you have an extended warranty that will cover the repairs on your car and that covers rideshare use of your vehicle. Unscrupulous car dealerships (and also unscrupulous finance managers are selling extended warranty plans, like Secure-Net, and rideshare drivers are being victimized for using their cars for rideshare and not knowing or not being told that they are not covered. Beware and be aware that the color brochure you are given at the time you buy does not state (even in the fine print) that use of the vehicle for rideshare voids the contract.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Thank you Iann. My vehicle was towed from the scene where it broke down and I wasn't able to get to the tow location before the warranty inspector arrived to remove my belongings. I'll definitely know the drill next time. I had no problems the last 3 times I needed warranty service and no idea that driving for Uber could cause so much animosity, turmoil and meet with so much discrimination.


Yeah, why would a company that has to pay out large dollar sums be upset you violated their "not used for commercial purposes" clause...
You had /s No Way of Knowing this would cause "animosity" or "turmoil".
And that you think violating a contract is in any way "discrimination" actually makes me think you might actually not have had a way of knowing, based in if you claim mental impairment.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

This is one of the great negatives of the internet. People have been trained to click through and not read the agreement and fine print before they sign a contract. They have no idea what they are agreeing to.


----------

